
My PC thinks Silverlight is a Virus! - theudude2002
http://www.apollohunter.com/browse/blog_detail.php?id=4
======
BrandonM
It looks to me like the virus software thinks it's a virus simply because it's
a .exe file in the cache, not because it's actually any indexed virus.

------
jsjenkins168
Anything that can install on your system through your browser without your
knowledge or permission is petty close to a virus IMHO.

